# Wine Yeast for Bread



## arcticsid (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmm, just pulled a loaf of buttermilk bread out of the oven. I used Montrachet yeast instead of regular yeast. Rather good. Took a little longer to rise, but other than that I'm pretty tickled. Very good flavor. Has anyone else tried this experiment with bread using wine yeast?

Troy


----------



## Luc (Mar 11, 2009)

Bakers yeast and wine yeast are related so I am not surprised
that this worked.
It works the other way round also 

As I bake bread each week I have never made buttermilk bread.

Any chance on posting the redcipe/method......

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 11, 2009)

Here ya go LUC.

This is the first time I ever made this. I had some buttermilk leftover from breading shrimp and was curious if it could be used in bread so I googled up this recipe.

Makes 2 loaves.

1 1/2 cups Buttermilk
1/2 cup warm water (110dgr)
1/2 cup Butter
1/4 cup Sugar
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
2 pks Yeast(your choice I guess)
2 tsp Salt
5 1/2 cups Flour ( I used all purpose white)

1. Proof yeast in warm water.

2. In sauce pan, add buttermilk and butter and heat slowly till butter is melted. Cool to lukewarm( or in my case, Troy-warm)

3. Place sugar, salt, soda, butttermilk, and yeast in mixing bowl. Add flour a little at a time. Turn onto board and knead.

4. Rise till doubled. Punch down. Divide. Place in pans. (Guess loaves would work too). Rise again.

Bake 375 degrees/30-35 minutes

I am going to make a sourdough starter today. I like the "tang" of sourdough and was hoping to achieve it with the buttermilk. Although it was very good it didn't have the "tang" I expected. I will make it again however.

Do you make sourdough bread Luc?

Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 11, 2009)

You guys made me LOL...how many times have we seen the thread of members asking if they can use bread yeast for wine! Too funny!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL if you want G-Nut, but as you know there are lots of different strains of wine yeasts, and beer yeasts for that matter. What little bit of research I did about using wine yeast for bread revealed I wasn't the only one to have tried this. And indeed, just like different wine yeasts yield different results, apparently, different wine yeasts can do the same for bread. And it turns out to be about the same cost as bread yeast. Can't wait to try bread using Premiere Cuvee. That is some powerful fermenting yeast there. Might even experiment adding a bit of yeast nutrient next time. "How low can you go?", I have to wonder, "How high will it rise" LOL myself now. No kidding though, wine yeast works fine for bread and can add some new "essence and flavors", I guess. Still experimenting. Will keep you posted.
Take Care.
Troy


----------



## Luc (Mar 12, 2009)

Troy, thanks for the recipe.......

I wonder why the baking soda AND yeast........

I do not make sourdough but I do 'make' my own yeast.

First day take a spoon flour and mix it with 2 to 3 spoons water.
Put in a cup and cover with a plastic lid.

Next day add 1 spoon flour and 2 spoons water.
Mix and cover

Third day add again the same amount or someting similar.
You should see by now that it is starting to ferment.......

Continue this for the rest of the days.

At the end of the week you will have enough yeast to make your bread.....

Talking about wild yeast and wild fermentation 

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 12, 2009)

Luc, I have heard about sourdough starters that just used flour and water to get going and the "natural" yeasts on the flour would begin to ferment. Gonna try it directly. Will report. On a side note, Americans are afraid to travel to certain destenations, I am not one of them. If I find my way to Europe and find my way to Rotterdam, can I buy you the first one? I am tired of winter and want to get out of here for a week or so. Be so much neater to "know" someone. Flying out of Anchorage to Europe is actually pretty cheap, and from what I understand, a Eurailpass is the way to go
Please advise.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 12, 2009)

Luc , I don't speak Dutch, but I briefly looked through your ladies pages of art, and I can say, WOW. I speak French, okay Spanish, and a little Russian, but in Dutch, I say, WOW. I am looking forward to perusing the rest of her pages. I thought I was doing good carving a little figurine that looked like a whale, of course, I was the only one who thought it looked like a whale.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats sourdough as I know it Luc, take a little out for you bread and add some more back for food. I know a gal here who is using a soudough starter that has been growing for like 100yrs, there was, gone now, too bad, a restaurant here that had a starter going for well over 100 yrs, and those were the best damn pancakes I ever had in my life. Kinda neat to think some old gold miner came out of the hills and looked forward to eating some of those himself, 'sept it was most likely a woman that kept the starter going. and 'sept they may have called it a flapjack.
Gotta love those women, plus they held al the miners money, they trusted the money with these gals more than they did the banks. 
I had better stop now. I actually studied the "Klondike Women" at the University of Alaska. I really better stop.
Cheers

Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 12, 2009)

*Giant Bread*



arcticsid said:


> LOL if you want G-Nut, but as you know there are lots of different strains of wine yeasts, and beer yeasts for that matter. What little bit of research I did about using wine yeast for bread revealed I wasn't the only one to have tried this. And indeed, just like different wine yeasts yield different results, apparently, different wine yeasts can do the same for bread. And it turns out to be about the same cost as bread yeast. Can't wait to try bread using Premiere Cuvee. That is some powerful fermenting yeast there. Might even experiment adding a bit of yeast nutrient next time. "How low can you go?", I have to wonder, "How high will it rise" LOL myself now. No kidding though, wine yeast works fine for bread and can add some new "essence and flavors", I guess. Still experimenting. Will keep you posted.
> Take Care.
> Troy



Troy,
I will be looking for the top of your risen Premiere Cuvee bread here in Florida! The world needs another wonder (bread)..no pun intended..ok, well, maybe.


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 12, 2009)

*Flour yeast recipe*



Luc said:


> Troy, thanks for the recipe.......
> 
> I wonder why the baking soda AND yeast........
> 
> ...



Luc,
I couldn't imagine you being even more useful than you have been! You have surpassed yourself with this sharing, I am sure we all agree! Can't wait to try this. I suspected that something like this was going on in the ziploc baggie of the Amish friendship bread starter that my friend gave me. That was the best @#$% bread I ever had..so good I kept the other 4 starters I was supposed to give others. SHAME on me.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey G-Nut, I already offered to move there with my cats. Instead I am going to leave them here and go to Europe. I will send snow soon. I went home to Milwaukee several years ago and brought a jar of snow, of courrse when I got there it was no longer snow. What do you care? Who needs a snowman anyway when you can build a sand castle. ( absolute sarcasmn intended) Premier Cuvee HAS to be outrageous, can,t wait to try it for bread !!I'm thinking if I smoke around it before I punch it down, you may very well see it there. Some of the bread, some of the cat, but not my wine, I will only give it up...well you know the rest.....


----------



## Luc (Mar 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Luc , I don't speak Dutch, but I briefly looked through your ladies pages of art, and I can say, WOW. I speak French, okay Spanish, and a little Russian, but in Dutch, I say, WOW. I am looking forward to perusing the rest of her pages. I thought I was doing good carving a little figurine that looked like a whale, of course, I was the only one who thought it looked like a whale.
> Troy




Thanks Troy !!!!
A big compliment........

Her production is large. We have paintings all over the house starting at the entrance hall. I try to put up a new painting on her site every week. But sometimes time lacks.

Only the last 3 years she started to do expositions.
Several small galleries and art fairs asked her to bring products and expose them. I am really proud of that. As she has no driving license I am acting as her private driver. 

Guess what ???
Everyone who buys a painting receives one or a few home-made wines 

Luc


----------



## Luc (Mar 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Thats sourdough as I know it Luc, take a little out for you bread and add some more back for food. I know a gal here who is using a soudough starter that has been growing for like 100yrs
> Troy



There might be a difference in our naming of sourdough.

We call it sourdough when you replace the water by milk.
The milk will get sour after a few days and that is why we call it sourdough.....

Of course I forgot to mention that you can keep this going indefinately.
If you start yeast like I did and just leave a small part in the jar and go on like you did all previous days.
You can keep this going for months or years.

Most of the time when I go on a holliday it stops.
But then I just start again.

You can boost it a bit by adding a small amount of sugar
each time you add a spoon of flour.

Over here some stuff called Marmite is sold. It basically is
dead yeast (from beer brewing) with added ingredients.
is is a bit of salty but it makes a great nutrient. Just half a teaspoon once in a month is sufficient.

For the purists under you:
Both the sugar and the Marmite are not really required.

And ...........................................................
Before any smart a$$   starts wondering I will give you the answer (reluctantly) upfront :
Yes it is possible to make wine with this yeast.
Long long time ago I made a mead with it. It was not my best wine, but it was not bad either. I have never done it again since then.

I learned to make my bread like this in a history theme park in a town near by where a baker was really willing to teach me.
The place is called Archeon and is divided in a prehistoric, a Roman and a medieval part. 
They have a website and it is in English if you click the flag on the left upper side of the page. Great fun for visiting during summers.

Luc


----------



## Luc (Mar 12, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> Luc,
> I couldn't imagine you being even more useful than you have been! You have surpassed yourself with this sharing, I am sure we all agree! Can't wait to try this. I suspected that something like this was going on in the ziploc baggie of the Amish friendship bread starter that my friend gave me. That was the best @#$% bread I ever had..so good I kept the other 4 starters I was supposed to give others. SHAME on me.



You are most welcome.
I have made bread like this for ages and ages 

About keeping the 4 parts. 
Why not split one of them in half, fill up with the needed ingredients, and you have 2 new ones.

Before I forget.
It raises slower as 'normal yeast'.
I make bread with it each sunday and start at about 2 o'clock. 
It will take a few hours to rise.
Then I knead it again a bit. Let it rest for about 20 minutes and put it in the oven.

As you can guess: no machines involved. Except for the oven that is.......
All honest manual kneading etc. 

I make large breads with this like about a kilo and a half, cut it in parts and freeze it. Each day I take a few parts as lunch with me to work.

Luc


----------



## Luc (Mar 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> On a side note, Americans are afraid to travel to certain destenations, I am not one of them. If I find my way to Europe and find my way to Rotterdam, can I buy you the first one? I am tired of winter and want to get out of here for a week or so. Be so much neater to "know" someone. Flying out of Anchorage to Europe is actually pretty cheap, and from what I understand, a Eurailpass is the way to go
> Please advise.
> Troy



I would not recommend coming at this moment.
It is raining all days (and predicted for the coming week).
Wind, clouds etc. Spring is still a few weeks away. That would give you a far better time. The weather all over Europe is not at its best at this time of the year. 

With withsun (we call it pinksteren) at the 31 may weekend there is a large show in Belgium at Brouwland. The biggest home winemaking shop in europe with a wholesale dept that sells all through Europe.
Each year we visit that and meet winemakers form all over netherlands, belgium and even germany and the UK.
It is fun and they have an unbelievable stock on winemaking equipment and beermaking stuff.
just google Brouwland or look on my web-log for a short description
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/05/pinksteren-whitsun.html
or the 2007 entry
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/05/open-deur-dagen-bij-brouwland.html
Now that would be a great time to visit.......

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking more like I will show up at your house and you pay for everything. Wine, beer, bread, etc. I could always sleep on you porch with the cats, and when the police show up, I'll just tell em I dont speak Dutch, and if I end up with the wooden shoes...well I'll have to come up with something else. !!!! Now I am really LMFAO No joking. I'm serious. About he wine bread and beer thing. Will keep you posted.
Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 16, 2009)

*Riding your champagne bread to Europe*



arcticsid said:


> I was thinking more like I will show up at your house and you pay for everything. Wine, beer, bread, etc. I could always sleep on you porch with the cats, and when the police show up, I'll just tell em I dont speak Dutch, and if I end up with the wooden shoes...well I'll have to come up with something else. !!!! Now I am really LMFAO No joking. I'm serious. About he wine bread and beer thing. Will keep you posted.
> Troy



Hey, Troy...maybe the bread will expand so much, you will end up in Europe...lets hope it's around that cool wine and beer festival that Luc was talking about! Your cats will be fine eating the bread...maybe they can gang up on a polar bear and eat well for weeks


----------

